# "Paleo" Recipe Help



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to cut out a bit from my diet and finding recipes to make it fun and tasty is hard!

All recipes have to be:

Gluten Free
Soy Free
Dairy Free
no peaches
no strawberries
no peanuts
no cabbage
no potatoes

This is just to start. (There is more I need to avoid but the list would be very long.)

Thanks!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I have to cut out a bit from my diet and finding recipes to make it fun and tasty is hard!
> 
> All recipes have to be:
> 
> ...


http://www.paleoplan.com/recipes/


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Babycakes Bakery brownie recipe:
http://angelaskitchen.com/2007/01/29/allergen-free-hits-the-“big-time”/


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

*Green Smoothies*

Some good tasty recipes here, and lots of benefit. Just add extra protein/seeds as you like/need.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Go here and do a search for "Paleo". They have many many free paleo cookbooks. And free books of all kinds.

http://www.freereadfeed.com/


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are few:

http://blog.paleohacks.com/downloads/PaleoForBeginners2014.pdf


----------

